# Dog licence (split from TV licence)



## extopia (1 Aug 2006)

Does anyone buy a dog licence anymore?


----------



## Ballyman (2 Aug 2006)

*Re: Do I need a tv licence for my two week touring caravan holiday?*

There's a licence for dogs??

I have 4 dogs!! :>


----------



## ClubMan (2 Aug 2006)

*Re: Do I need a tv licence for my two week touring caravan holiday?*

From :


> *Dog Licences
> 
> *   		In order to obtain a dog licence, you must be over 16 years of age. It is an offence for you to keep a dog unless you have a licence. All dogs over four months must have a licence. Puppies under four months who are still with their mothers don't require licences but once they leave their mothers they must have a licence. Your dog must be accompanied by and be under your effective control or the control of another responsible person if it is outside your home or premises or the home or premises of the person in charge of it. You can be requested by a dog warden to produce evidence of your dog licence and failure to do so can result in an on-the-spot fine. Failure to pay this fine within a specified period can result in prosecution by your local authority. Licences are not required for dogs in the possession of the County Council, the Irish Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals, Gardai, blind persons' guide-dogs, and *any dog imported into the State for less than 30 		  days*.
> 
> ...


----------



## bskinti (6 Aug 2006)

*Re: Do I need a tv licence for my two week touring caravan holiday?*

I cant understand why you would have to have a dog licence, _what sort of_ _signal would you get,_ what service  do we get for said licence, I can understand TV licence the cost of program production etc, why should we pay for a dog licence? why?


----------



## RainyDay (6 Aug 2006)

*Re: Do I need a tv licence for my two week touring caravan holiday?*

Perhaps it covers the costs of the dog warden service?


----------



## europhile (6 Aug 2006)

*Re: Do I need a tv licence for my two week touring caravan holiday?*

Or the admin costs for issuing the licences?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2006)

*Re: Do I need a tv licence for my two week touring caravan holiday?*



			
				RainyDay said:
			
		

> Perhaps it covers the costs of the dog warden service?


 Yes - especially when that's precisely what _OASIS _says as per my post above.


> The revenue from dog licences finances the operation of dog control services in local areas           throughout the country.


----------



## bond-007 (9 Aug 2006)

*Re: Do I need a tv licence for my two week touring caravan holiday?*

Anyone know what % of dogs are licenced.


----------



## marksa (9 Aug 2006)

I would imagine it is a negligible proportion licensed. I bought a license for our dog 7 years ago, but haven't a clue where it is! in the filing cabinet somewhere...

Anyway, like a lot of other forms of regulation, how is it policed. Do inspectors call door to door to check if you have one? unlikely. What I have heard anecdotally is that it is only if the dog is a nuisance that the issue of a license comes up...


----------



## Samantha (9 Aug 2006)

I have a licence for my dog that I renew every year. 
In 6 years that I live in my estate we have the visit on the dog warden once.


----------



## bocade (9 Aug 2006)

You do need a dog license which is annual renewal. We moved (and renewed at new address) but the dog warden called to out old address to follow up and "tracked" us to the new address to confirm the new license was for same dog and not another.  I agree with having a dog warden service and it has to be self-supporting.  Licensing makes owners responsible for their dogs, although it should be enforced across the board.


----------



## RainyDay (9 Aug 2006)

marksa said:


> I bought a license for our dog 7 years ago, but haven't a clue where it is! in the filing cabinet somewhere...


If there are strange smells and barking noises coming from the filing cabinet, then yes, the doggy probably is in there.


----------



## Megan (24 Aug 2006)

RainyDay said:


> If there are strange smells and barking noises coming from the filing cabinet, then yes, the doggy probably is in there.


Is it not like a tv licence once you buy one you are in the net and they send you a reminder when your licence expires. 
My daughter got a demand for a tv licence in the post. She lives with me and I have a licence for the tv that we both watch. She phoned them up about it and they refused to say where they got her name and address.  She finaly got them to state that she didnt need a tv licence because she was living at her home address which allready had a tv licence. What a waste of time and money.


----------



## hotlips (25 Aug 2006)

Megan said:


> Is it not like a tv licence once you buy one you are in the net and they send you a reminder when your licence expires.
> My daughter got a demand for a tv licence in the post. She lives with me and I have a licence for the tv that we both watch. She phoned them up about it and they refused to say where they got her name and address. She finaly got them to state that she didnt need a tv licence because she was living at her home address which allready had a tv licence. What a waste of time and money.


 
We've received a reminder to renew our dog license every year. So, some kind of record is kept. It seems that a lot of people don't bother to get a license so I don't see how this can cover much of the cost of the dog wardens.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2006)

Probably explains why there are so few dog wardens/patrols around?


----------



## hotlips (25 Aug 2006)

Yes, probably, although I'd be more in favour of the money being spent on campaigns to get people to neuter their animals, and to get people to consider adopting from pounds and rescues rather than buying purebred puppies as family pets. There are far too many unwanted animals around. Just picking them up and having them put down after 5 days doesn't seem to be having an impact on the problem at all.


----------



## gianni (28 Aug 2006)

If you've a black and white dog is the licence cheaper ?


----------



## bond-007 (28 Aug 2006)

Lol! Woof Woof!


----------



## SandraD (29 Aug 2006)

I have a licence for my dog which I renew every year. I have never had a reminder from them to renew it.

I have no idea where the money goes because around where I live people just let their dogs out in the morning onto the street and I cant even walk my dog on his lead without fear of one of these dogs attacking it. (He is only a small dog). Dont get me started about the dog poo in the front gardens!! Grrr

I have to put my dog in the car and take him to the Phoenix park for a walk


----------



## RainyDay (29 Aug 2006)

Hi Sandra - Have you tried getting onto your local Dog Warden to get the issue of the strays resolved?


----------



## Lumpsum (29 Aug 2006)

Could these badly behaved dogs get penalty points on their licences?


----------



## bond-007 (30 Aug 2006)

Lumpsum said:


> Could these badly behaved dogs get penalty points on their licences?


At 12 points they are put down?


----------



## SandraD (30 Aug 2006)

RainyDay said:


> Hi Sandra - Have you tried getting onto your local Dog Warden to get the issue of the strays resolved?


 
Softie that I am.......I hav'nt the heart to do it Rainyday. I would be afraid that the poor things would be put down.


----------



## Perplexed (2 Sep 2006)

A licence only costs €12.70 ....whether black/white or multicloured !

 Funny thing is that one year when I forgot to renew I got a letter warning me my dog would be impounded if I didn't do so immediately.

Amuses me when I see all the people who have never licensed !

It would be nice to think that some of the money goes to the dog pounds.

She's been spayed & I always carry my pooper scooper. I love  dogs but also think owners have to be responsible...nothing worse than dog poo all over the place


----------



## RichInSpirit (7 Dec 2012)

*Dog Licences now being Checked*

There's a local radio ad at the moment telling us that the dog licence checker will be visiting to check our dog licences.

They went up to €20 in last years budget, I haven't heard anything about them in this budget.


----------



## potnoodler (12 Dec 2013)

Wouldn't mind paying a dog licence but not to fund the but the butchery that goes on in pounds , €5 to license a neutered chipped dog,  €100  for a beeeding dog


----------



## Gerry Canning (13 Dec 2013)

extopia said:


> Does anyone buy a dog licence anymore?


..................................................................................
Extopia;

Years ago when there was a Big Push via Media informing people that they MUST get a Dog Licence, people ;in particular those who dont like dogs remarked that this (will sort these bloody strays and yapping dogs).

To that my brother remarked there was only one flaw. 
{dogs dont read}!  

Last year my then 2 year old Retriever (not licenced) escorted the Dog Warden to my door. The wardens opening line was {well you cant disown him now} 
Upshot ; I now have him licenced.


----------



## Woodie (13 Dec 2013)

I have a dog license for each of my dogs, renew every year with handy reminder from LA and receive a PDF of license.  
The money goes to dog wardens who in Ireland are totally overworked.  Know the local warden personally and he is  brilliant but frustrated with people.  We have a huge problem with stray dogs and even after we export loads of these dogs we still put to sleep way more dogs that the entire UK!  
Many people are totally irresponsible letting their dogs out unattended. I have friends that have had thousands of euro damage from such dogs chasing sheep, and the packs include so called little cute dogs too.  Garda advice is to shoot first and ask questions later....that's the level of enforcement on stray dogs.  So at Christmas tell anyone thinking of getting a dog that it is expensive (including the license annually) and requires a 10-15 year commitment.  There is no such thing as a bad dog just bad owners.
That's my little rant for the day.  Spread the word.


----------



## MrEarl (13 Dec 2013)

Hello,

I have a dog licence and like others here, renew it every year (you get a reminder and can renew online now).

It strikes me that if they had more dog wardens it would benifit us all, with the wardens checking up on dog owners to ensure they have an up to date licence, helping ensure those who won't clean up after their dogs are fined etc.  Suffice to say, the fines would quickly result in cleaner streets and parks, while the funds could also go some way towards the employment costs of the wardens.  Maybe double up dog wardens and litter wardens ?


----------



## Bonaparte (13 Dec 2013)

My dog is Black and White, Do I pay less


----------

